# Called Molly off a running elk herd of 60 plus



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

That was on our hike this morning, right on our land. I gave her a ping on the electric, but probably didn't even need to. She wears it because everywhere we go we see bear [email protected]@p.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

should give the command then correct, I like the pager function for recall


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

well of course we called her first! With 60 running elk the pager may be a little too subtle. I was just trying to keep it honest.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well for what its worth - I'M IMPRESSED!!! 

Go Molly!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

As am I! Good for Molly. And definitely good job on the training! You did great as a handler. 

I am quite sure Janka would not be happy till she took one down for dinner.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks. Later on the hike an elk separate from the big herd came running TOWARDS Molly-- what was that about? Molly was wearing her lime yellow coat; we called her back before she got kicked, but who knows if that was even a worry.

Of course every day on our hike I take the camera-- see nothing-- decided to take the lighter pack yesterday with no camera. 

Elk here travel more or less single file-- so do the wild turkeys. It seems so vulnerable but that's how they do it.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

